# Hey Everyone, UMC & TMC



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey everyone. It's been awhile since I've been online and around. It's been crazy with what's gone on at my home.

I just wanted to reach all of our old members and supporters and let them know that UMC and TMC is under MY control now and active.

We hope everyone has had a great few months and is having a great holiday season. Stop back and post if you want  Lists are already going up for RF (April 2013). As of right now there won't be a mouse show at RF but we'll see as we get closer to that time.

We hope to work hard to finish the website and become more active with shows!

Thanks!!

www.TheMouseConnection.org
www.UnitedMouseClub.com


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Could you please activate me, I'm Renegademouse on themouseconnection


----------



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Done 

Activated all members who said they were pending in the forum admin panel.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------

